# To Our Wonderful Mod



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

its our Mod's (BlueBOB) birthday, everyone wish him a happy birthday.

now lets all give him a run for his money, flame wars EVERYWHERE 

muahahahha


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

alright alright i'll get the ball rolling... 


happy birthday Chris

Jeong ur gay  j/k j/k


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wow, doesn't seem like you got that many friends here Chris, they seem to hate u.. 

not even a single happy birthday from anyone cept myself. tough crowd


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

happy birthday to you
happy birthday to you
you look like a monkey
and you smell like one to.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

happy birthday. for a present, i was thinking of causing chaos.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

happy BeeDay, homestar lover...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

niky said:


> *happy BeeDay, homestar lover... *


seriously...

haha

thanks guys and yeah, you guys had the chance to make an absolute mess yesterday seeing as how I looked at the forums maybe twice all day... I was enjoying my day partially while I studied for a Linear Algebra exam that I took last night... ugh. Boy did that suck, but if I didn't ace that bastard, i'll shoot myself.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahha tru we did, but as u can see we are obediant  

or are we


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Belated Happy Birthday mr.homestar


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *hahha tru we did, but as u can see we are obediant
> 
> or are we *


for the most part I don't have to worry TOO much about you guys... you pretty much moderate yourselves.... except for the flame wars.... haha


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

hahahaha

the celebration... Dallas Sytle!

DNE @ DGC


----------

